# Flood Fest 2012 Results



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Once again it was a rainy week leading up to the Flood Fest 2012, and just like last year the day of the race the sun came out and gave us what we needed – a great day for racing. The pulled pork was cooking, the potato salad was chilling, and the cookies, brownies, and doughnuts were waiting to get eaten.

The day started with lots of open practice and then tech for the T-jet VW Bug class. As you can see we had bugs in every shade and color with 13 taking to the starting flag.

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040094.JPG

This was a good race, but Dan never had any competition with his win. Here are the results:

1st - Dan - 39 laps
2nd - Mark Baker - 35 laps
3rd - Herb - 34 laps
4th - Brian Rosenberg - 33 laps
5th - T-Jet Tom Baker - 32/42 laps
6th - Jeff Strause - 32/24 laps
7th - Galen Bowen - 32/16 laps
8th - Kyle - 30 laps
9th - Tara Rosenberg - 28/40 laps
10th - George - 28/8 laps
11th - Mike Kindig - 27 laps
12th - Troy Gonzalez - 26 laps
13th - Paul Baltz - 19 laps

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040097.JPG

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040098.JPG

Next up on the agenda was the T-Jet Skinny Fray which had 14 entries vying for the top stop.

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040101.JPG

This was an extremely close race and the best race of the day as you can tell from the results:
1st - Galen Bowen - 55/39 laps
2nd - Jeff Strause - 55/23 laps
3rd - Brian Rosenberg - 55/1 laps
4th - Herb - 54 laps
5th - Paul Baltz - 53/38 laps
6th - Mark Baker - 53/32 laps
7th - Dan - 52 laps
8th - Tara Rosenberg - 54 laps
9th - T-Jet Tom Baker - 50 laps
10th - George - 49 laps
11th - Troy Gonzalez - 48 laps
12th - Mike Kindig - 42 laps
13th - Kyle - 40 laps
14th - Chris - 38 laps

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040115.JPG

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040117.JPG

Next up we took the racing over to the Bluffdale Bullet, which was seeing its first major action since it was finished. The track is extremely fast and dangerous to the reliability of the Super G+ cars with an Indy body. We had 14 entries in this class also, even with a die-hard non-magnet car jockey (T-Jet Tom Baker) racing with us.

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040106.JPG

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040113.JPG

The result from this race was not as close as it shows because we all learned a lot of lessons during the race. Some had broken wings, chassis, shoes displaced, shoes bent into unmentionable shapes. All in all it was a great way to break in the new track. Here are the results:
1st - Jeff Strause - 212 laps
2nd - Galen Bowen - 202 laps
3rd - Dan - 197 laps
4th - Brian Rosenberg - 195 laps
5th - T-Jet Tom Baker - 192 laps
6th - Herb - 189 laps
7th - George - 174 laps
8th - Mike Kindig - 171 laps
9th - Kyle - 161 laps
10th - Tara Rosenberg - 160 laps
11th - Mark Baker - 156 laps
12th - Chris - 148 laps
13th - Paul Baltz - 146 laps
14th - Troy Gonzalez - 144 laps

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040114.JPG

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040116.JPG

The last race of the day was the WISCRS Brass cars, which we were allowing the Wizzard Storms, G-Jets, Tyco 440x (Brass), and the Slot Tech Brass cars to all run together for the first time that we know of in the area. The main rule was that you must have .020 clearance under the car to keep from breaking the reed switches. After tech we had 13 people shooting for the brass champion.

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040120.JPG

The racing in this class was also extremely close with Paul just beating out Herb with a Wizzard Storm car. Here are the results:
1st - Paul Baltz - 85/10 laps
2nd - Herb - 85/3 laps
3rd - Brian Rosenberg - 83/24 laps
4th - Galen Bowen - 83/3 laps
5th - T-Jet Tom Baker - 83/2 laps
6th - Mark Baker - 81 laps
7th - Troy Gonzalez - 80 laps
8th - Jeff Strause - 79 laps
9th - George - 73 laps
10th - Tara Rosenberg - 65/23 laps
11th - Kyle - 65/8 laps
12th - Mike - 64 laps
13th - Chris - 47 laps

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040122.JPG

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040123.JPG

In between the Indy and Brass race we gave away some great race prices courtesy of Wizzard and REH. After the races the drivers were treated to rather large gift certificates courtesy of the donations from Mississippi Valley HO Racers Association (MVHORA), Jeff “SPR” Strause, Lou White, and an unknown donor who gave a donation because he enjoyed watching the racing. Box plaques were courtesy of SPR. When everything was totaled the racers were given back over $400 in race prices and gift certificates.

We have already started discussion for next year, which will include a rather large prize for the overall winner of the day. This will be on top of more prizes and gift certificates from our sponsors. We are looking at the last Saturday in March 2013, so block out that date to come over and try our out facility because by then we will have another road course.

We would like to thank WISCRS, MVHORA, SPR, Paul Baltz, Jeff Strause, Wizzard, and REH for everything they have done for Flood Fest 2012.

Here are a couple of other pictures take that day.

http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040093.JPG
http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040102.JPG
http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040103.JPG
http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040104.JPG
http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040105.JPG
http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Pictures/P1040111.JPG

If you would like a PDF of the races results - click http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/Flood_Fest_2012/Flood Fest 2012 Results.pdf


----------



## gwc041 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks to all who hosted. It was a great day of racing and just plain fun.

George


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

George - we enjoyed having you come over and you are always welcome!!!


----------

